
Twitter is considering to make tweets more ephemeral - seapunk
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/10/twitter-says-it-wants-to-solve-the-journalists-careers-end-because-someone-digs-up-an-old-tweet-problem/
======
floatingatoll
I love that they’re finally considering this, but they’re missing a key
insight: Search enables harassment.

With Twitter’s unrestricted search, it’s easy to find strangers talking about
any topic and harass them about it - directly on Twitter, or indirectly on
whateverchan.

Restricting search to mutual friend networks would vastly reduce the ability
of strangers to harass others on Twitter, and in conjunction with tighter
ephemerality defaults, would remove the most common vector of attack used
today.

